

Many Europeans Find U.S. Attacks on WikiLeaks Puzzling - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/10/world/europe/10wikileaks-react.html

======
marssaxman
Many Americans also appear to find the U.S. government's attacks on WikiLeaks
puzzling.

------
urza
I find it puzzling too <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1987034>

